# viper car alarm



## Chris.Thomas (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a viper car alarm, It goes off every night and the dome will not go off after I reset the alarm, i go and open and shut all the doors, and even start it and the light will not go off until I pull the bulb out, but then the siren wil not sound then without the bulb.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Dome light supervision was holed up wrong. Year make model of vehicle


----------

